# Dual OTG Pen Drive? Which one?



## ithehappy (Sep 14, 2014)

I have a eBay coupon of 500 rupees and it expires tomorrow! So wanted to buy a small thing, the only thing I don't have is a dual pen drive. 

I found there are two in my budget, the SanDisk Ultra Dual, Sandisk Ultra Dual 16 GB On-The-Go Pendrive - Sandisk : Flipkart.com 

and the Transcend JetFlash 380, Transcend JetFlash 380 OTG 16 GB On-The-Go Pendrive - Transcend : Flipkart.com

I just wanted to purchase the SanDisk because of more warranty, but is there any advantage of having the Transcend one, I mean better transfer rate or anything?

I know it's a tiny purchase but it doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2014)

+1 to SanDisk Dual


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2014)

Glad to know other brand have come up with OTG pen drives, apart from Amkette. I will surely get one for myself too.
And plus one to Sandisk one.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 14, 2014)

i am also getting sandisk


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, ordered the SanDisk one two days ago.

From this link if anyone's thinking about getting one, Sandisk Ultra Dual 32 GB ON THE GO Pendrive | eBay


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 26, 2014)

got the 32GB Dual pen drive today


----------

